# SxS 20 ga opinion



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Thinking about adding a 20 ga side by side to the collection. Does anyone have any first hand experience with a Yildiz or a CZ Sharptail? I’m afraid I missed my chance at a Yildiz as academy doesn’t even list them any more. Just seeing what real world opinions are out there. 
Thanks!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Savage Arms
Fox A Grade. 
It will be an heirloom.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah-I’d imagine that would be something to pass down! But it’s also a little higher priced than what’s in the plans now. Perhaps down the road!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a yildiz 20 O/U and it is a great gun! Shoots great and have had 0 issues with it.

Saw some in academy about 2 weeks ago


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

The fit of a SxS is very personal, so my thoughts are probably of little use. I have had a few in my lifetime; my favorite was an AyA from Spain that some idiot stole from me a long time ago. It was light, straight grip, and just fit. My second favorite was a Browning BSS with single selective trigger and ejectors, that this idiot sold to buy a Benelli Super Black Eagle II. The CZs that I have shot just do not fit me, so I did not shoot them well. I also think their actions and triggers are a bit rough and “draggy”, but they probably wear in nicely. The LC Smith by Marlin was sold for a while, and the one I have shoots very well, is light and “lively”, and was priced about like the better CZs. It is a single, non-selective gun with ejectors and screw-in chokes. The Fausti guns also seem nice. A fellow brought a Yildiz O/U pheasant hunting in South Dakota a couple of years ago, and it seemed like a nice gun - the wood was really, really pretty! I picked up a lightly-used Beretta last year with straight grip, single selective trigger, ejectors, and screw-in chokes and 3” chambers. It will spend some time shooting around doves here before heading to Kansas for a pheasant and quail hunt on wild birds. Damn, it is quick.


----------

